
Show HN: Community Casts – A community-driven archive of tech screencasts - bookerio
http://communitycasts.co/
======
kovv
Community Casts is great way to learn new things.

------
CodeBeasty
Great concept! This is definitely going to go very far!

------
szdc
Looking awesome, keep it up :)

